# 2003 nissan altima v6 timing chain noise



## briantmustang (May 11, 2015)

I replaced the chain and guides and its still making noise and I think its either the verbal timing sprockets or VTC ot the solinoid valves that feed the sprockets. My quistion is how do you ddetermine which one it is/


----------

